# White residue on tank glass



## epsilonvaz (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm sure you guys know what I'm talking about, any tips on how to remove it? Thanks!


----------



## catfishtabbi (Nov 10, 2008)

Oh i wish you'd mentioned what you've already tried. If its just along the top edge you can wipe it off with paper towel . post some more on it.


----------



## epsilonvaz (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi, my apologies.

It's on a currently empty tank, all I've used so far is warm water and a sponge, that didn't remove it (just made it see-thru when wet). I guess a chemical would work, but not sure on which one to use, and what is safe for aquarium glass.

Thanks


----------



## catfishtabbi (Nov 10, 2008)

You could try a salt scrub, or since it's empty you can make a baking soda paste, this removes most anything.last resort use a kitchen scrubbing sponge. You shouldn't use like bleach. i'm sure you'll rinse it.


----------



## MBilyeu (Nov 25, 2008)

If it's a glass tank, the easiest way to remove calcium buildup that I have found it to use a razorblade. Just be careful not to dig the point into the glass;-)


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

catfishtabbi said:


> You could try a salt scrub, or since it's empty you can make a baking soda paste, this removes most anything.last resort use a kitchen scrubbing sponge. You shouldn't use like bleach. i'm sure you'll rinse it.


 
rubbing in salt would prob. put minor scrapes in the glass. a diluted bleach with a scrubber pad from a sponge is fine, vinegar works too. just rinse well afterwards and let it completely dry out. 
as MB suggested a razor blade is also a great tool for this, just be careful of the silicone edges too.


----------



## dagizmo19 (Jan 6, 2009)

I agree with the razor blade suggestion, it has worked for me many times, but just be really careful of the Silicone!


----------



## catfishtabbi (Nov 10, 2008)

EPSILONVAZ: which worked best, i'd like to know. Thanks


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

beware the scrubby pads,they can add scratches.
i found the blade worked very well.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

A razorblade would work best. Vinegar would be my next choice, as it would react with the calcium buildups (unlike baking soda, salt or bleach).


----------



## epsilonvaz (Jan 15, 2009)

I used vinegar, but there is this on stain on the OUTSIDE of my 75gal, that wont come off, I have literally soaked it and scrubbed it but no joy(I can see it and I know its on the outside as I can feel it with my finger). Looks like the razorblade will be visiting that one...:evil:


----------

